# New Year's-1st Anniversary Haul in Vegas



## mandilovesmakeup (Jan 11, 2008)

MAC Pro Store Haul:

First, the store:

i felt like i heard the heavens sing when i saw the store, *sigh*, it was just pure bliss






The Haul:
109
224
208
15 Pro Palette

Eyeshadows:

Parrot (The Originals) 
Blue Calm (Pro color) 
Bio Green 
Woodwinked (this was actually a Christmas gift) 
Refill Pans:

Flashtrack 
Amber Lights 
Twinks 
Humid 
MES- Family Silver
Cream Colour Base- Fawntastic
Sculpt and Shape- Accentuate/Sculpt
Beauty Powder/Loose- Drizzlegold
Fix+
Eye Kohl- Teddy (Christmas gift too, together with Woodwinked e/s)






i'm a happy camper





CCO haul:
Pandamonium Quad
Beauty Powder- Shell Pearl
Blot Loose Powder- Medium Dark
BlushCreame Pearl- Maidenchant
BlushCreame Pearl- Lune
Sheertone Shimmer Blush- Other Worldy

Eyeshadows:

Overgrown 
Bateau 
In Living Pink 
Mancatcher 
Cranberry 
Shadesticks:

Penny 
Corn 
Studio Stick Concealer
Charged Water- Renewal Defense






And altogether, my sweeeet Vegas Haul


----------



## MsButterfli (Jan 11, 2008)

NIIIIIIIIIIICE have fun with your goodies


----------



## missmacqtr (Jan 11, 2008)

what a pretty haul!


----------



## Fairybelle (Jan 11, 2008)

I am drooling over that haulage!  Nice finds!

Each time I go into a MAC Pro Store, I can hear an imaginary choir singing "Hallelujah"!!!  I can't help but smile too...it's like an instant mood lifter!  Heck, even seeing that store front made me hear "Hallelujah"!  Gotta love the Pro Store, especially in Vegas!  I also love the Victoria's Secret at the Forum Shops too!  *Sigh* I gotta go back to Vegas soon one of these days!!!


----------



## purrtykitty (Jan 11, 2008)

Niiiiice....I need to get my a$$ to Vegas!!


----------



## mena22787 (Jan 11, 2008)

niiiiiice!!  don't you just love ccos?!


----------



## AppleDiva (Jan 11, 2008)

Lovely haul...Have fun!!!


----------



## glam8babe (Jan 11, 2008)

WOW! im jealous


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Jan 11, 2008)

Enjoy!


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Jan 11, 2008)

Great haul, enjoy!


----------



## nunu (Jan 11, 2008)

awesome haul!


----------



## mandilovesmakeup (Jan 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Fairybelle* 

 
_I am drooling over that haulage!  Nice finds!

Each time I go into a MAC Pro Store, I can hear an imaginary choir singing "Hallelujah"!!!  I can't help but smile too...it's like an instant mood lifter!  Heck, even seeing that store front made me hear "Hallelujah"!  Gotta love the Pro Store, especially in Vegas!  I also love the Victoria's Secret at the Forum Shops too!  *Sigh* I gotta go back to Vegas soon one of these days!!!_

 
lol..glad to know i am not the only who hears that..hahaha..i can't wait to go back too..i just have this like LOOOONG list in mind of what i "need" to get..hehe


----------



## coachkitten (Jan 11, 2008)

What a great haul and thank you for the pics of the PRO store!


----------



## wild child (Jan 11, 2008)

Awesome haul!


----------



## spectrolite (Jan 11, 2008)

Wow niiiiiiice. And look at the size of that MAC store!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 The pro store here in Melbourne would be about the size of that store's closet.


----------



## lsperry (Jan 11, 2008)

Nice haul and nice picture of you....Enjoy!


----------



## Miss_M (Jan 12, 2008)

Great haul !!

Enjoy your goodies


----------



## Pinklady77 (Jan 12, 2008)

Great Haul


----------



## tiramisu (Jan 15, 2008)

ooohh.. I was just there this past spring.. I agree, there's lots in Vegas that makes you go "oh--ahhh!" but this store is the ultimate!!

Have fun w/ your new goodies and Happy Anniversary!


----------



## newagetomatoz (Jan 15, 2008)

That is incredible!!  I think my traincase would die of happiness if I gave it presents like that!  Enjoy!!


----------



## ohhhhhthehorror (Jan 16, 2008)

So awesome!


----------



## lethaldesign (Jan 16, 2008)

Wow, great stuff!! BUt now I'm sad because I  was supposed to go to Vegas this weekend &I was planning on checking out the Pro store. Now I'm not going so it will have to wait... it sure looks like heaven though!


----------



## ancilla (Jan 16, 2008)

ooooh, I love the Vegas store!
great haul!!!!!


----------



## iio (Jan 17, 2008)

*jealous*


----------



## Jot (Jan 17, 2008)

nice haul


----------



## smellyocheese (Jan 17, 2008)

so fun!! you do look very very happy and I feel happy for you! I can't wait to show off my haul but everything has got to come in the mail first


----------

